# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  πρόγραμμά για status σε επιφάνειά εργασίας

## teo2202

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να εμφανίζει μόνιμα στην επιφάνεια τα status , trafic απο το mikrotik η κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------


## Convict

Για κάποιο Realtime Status για Desktop δεν γνωρίζω αλλά υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές όπως πχ MRTG,PRTG,SmokePing,Cacti που βγάζουν τα διάφορα "Status" υπό τη μορφή γραφημάτων σε ιστοσελίδα.Κάνουν την δουλειά τους αξιοπρεπώς.

----------


## jkarabas

> Για κάποιο Realtime Status για Desktop δεν γνωρίζω αλλά υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές όπως πχ MRTG,PRTG,SmokePing,Cacti που βγάζουν τα διάφορα "Status" υπό τη μορφή γραφημάτων σε ιστοσελίδα.Κάνουν την δουλειά τους αξιοπρεπώς.


Υπάρχει κάποιο tutorial πως στήνουμε το PRTG γιατί με ενδιαφέρει;

----------


## Convict

> Υπάρχει κάποιο tutorial πως στήνουμε το PRTG γιατί με ενδιαφέρει;


http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&..._J7F0g&cad=rja

----------


## jkarabas

> http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&..._J7F0g&cad=rja


Σε ευχαριστώ, χρειάζομαι ξεχωριστή συσκευή σε SNMP ή το Mikrotik που έχω με καλύπτει;

----------


## senius

> Σε ευχαριστώ, χρειάζομαι ξεχωριστή συσκευή σε SNMP ή το Mikrotik που έχω με καλύπτει;


Καλησπέρα,
Για δες αυτο σου κάνει? :
http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist.htm
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.htm

Αν ναι, τότε σου κάνει το PRTG Traffic Grapher V6.2.2.984 Enterprise Edition , τρέχει σε winXP (*on 24/7/365*) σαν πρόγραμμα. 

Οτι θες , μου λες να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## jkarabas

> Καλησπέρα,
> Για δες αυτο σου κάνει? :
> http://10.15.172.10:8080/sensorlist.htm
> http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.htm
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε σου κάνει το PRTG Traffic Grapher V6.2.2.984 Enterprise Edition , τρέχει σε winXP (*on 24/7/365*) σαν πρόγραμμα. 
> 
> Οτι θες , μου λες να σε βοηθήσω.


Ναι senius αυτό μου κάνει και μάλιστα αυτό είδα και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ.

Μπαίνω σαν sensor στην ήση υπάρχουσα λίστα; ή μπορώ μόνος μου να το έχω. (πχ. myip:8080/sensorlist.htm)

Απο εκεί και πέρα τι κάνω; κατεβαζω το PRTG το κάνω install και κάνω enable το SNMP στο router μου;

Αυτό τρέχει ΜΟΝΟ σε winXP επειδή έχω και win7.

----------


## senius

> Ναι senius αυτό μου κάνει και μάλιστα αυτό είδα και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ.
> Αυτό τρέχει ΜΟΝΟ σε winXP επειδή έχω και win7.


Κανει και για win7. Θες αρκετή μνημη ram.
Στείλε μου με pm το σταθερό τηλέφωνο σου να μιλήσουμε, με προϋπόθεση θα μου δώσεις πρόσβαση στο λειτουργικό win7, να στο στήσω εγώ, και να σε βοηθήσω βημα-βημα να τα καταλάβεις.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## jkarabas

> Κανει και για win7. Θες αρκετή μνημη ram.
> Στείλε μου με pm το σταθερό τηλέφωνο σου να μιλήσουμε, με προϋπόθεση θα μου δώσεις πρόσβαση στο λειτουργικό win7, να στο στήσω εγώ, και να σε βοηθήσω βημα-βημα να τα καταλάβεις.
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Κώστα τώρα το έστησα πριν 1 ωρίτσα αλλά το απεγκατέστησα. Ειδα το βιντεάκι λίγο στη σελίδα και το έβαλα. Έχει πολλά μέσα αλλά δεν θα το βάλω τελικά μου τρώει όντως μνήμη. Αυτό κανονικά θέλει σε ξεχωριστό μηχάνημα να τρέχει μόνο αυτό και να είναι πάντα ανοιχτό. 
Μήπως μπορώ να μπω στις σελίδες που μου έστειλες πριν;

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## senius

> ... τελικά μου τρώει όντως μνήμη.


 Ναι δυστυχώς, είδες πόσους κόμβους εχει σε αυτά που σου έστειλα? Τρώει τα μισά η 4 giga ram στο PRTG, για τους κομβους αυτους...



> Αυτό κανονικά θέλει σε ξεχωριστό μηχάνημα να τρέχει μόνο αυτό και να είναι πάντα ανοιχτό.


 Έχουμε 2 ξεχωριστούς server XP & WIN7 παντα ανοιχτούς 24/7 , που πέρα από άλλες awmn υπηρεσίες, τρεχουν και το PRTG (αλλοιώς σβηνει (χάνεται) η μνημη των γραφικων στο PRTG.



> Μήπως μπορώ να μπω στις σελίδες που μου έστειλες πριν;


 Ναι μπορείς μόνο read ... για να βλέπεις, δεν μπορείς να προσθέσεις τίποτα,




> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.


 Τίποτα.
Στην διάθεση σου για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.

----------


## jkarabas

Κώστα στείλε μου λεπτομέρειες τι πρέπει να κάνω για μόνο read όπως είπες.

Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## senius

> Κώστα στείλε μου λεπτομέρειες τι πρέπει να κάνω για μόνο read όπως είπες.
> Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστώ.


Οι δύο σελίδες που σου έστειλα παραπάνω, είναι μόνο για να βλέπεις αυτούς τους Β.Β. κόμβους που έχω προσθέσει σαν λίστα στον 24αωρο server μου. Δεν μπορείς εσύ σαν απλός χρήστης που διαβάζεις την σελίδα, να προσθέσεις κάτι εκεί μέσα. Κατάλαβες?

Επίσης, παραπάνω ανέφερα ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα πρέπει να τρέχει 24/7 απο λειτουργικό win xp η win7. Επίσης όσο περισσότερους B.B. κόμβους προσθέτεις σε αυτό, τόση μνήμη ram σου καταναλώνει από το λειτουργικό σου. Αν τώρα εσύ θέλεις να βάλεις μόνο τον κόμβο σου μέσα (θα πρέπει να έχεις ρυθμίσει ανάλογα και το SNMP στο mikrotik του κόμβου που θες να προσθέσεις), η ram που καταναλώνει είναι μηδαμινή.
Ότι παραπάνω διευκρίνηση χρειαστείς, στείλε μου με pm το σταθερό σου τηλέφωνο, να μιλήσουμε.
TNX.

----------


## jkarabas

::  Κώστα το κατάλαβα σε ευχαριστώ, αυτό εννοούσα ποιό πάνω, μήπως μπορείς να με προσθέσεις στη λίστα σου. Το SNMP το έχω ήδη enable απο το mikrotik μου. Σου έστειλα πμ.

----------

